# MX leader BB threading



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

The MX Leader uses Italian threading BB right? Just want to make sure.

Are all Eddy Merckx bikes italian threading?


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

All Eddy Merckx bikes have Italian threaded BBs.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

I received my EM MX Leader frame today! man i am so stoked!!! I almost wet my pants in excitment!! the frame is so gorgeous. this is frame number 82 of 100! It has an awesome laminated certificate of authenticity signed by Eddy himself and the date of manufacture.. WOW.. what a piece of art! I can't wait to complete building it and take it on the road for the first time.. I am sure I will get alot of attention


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

I will have a fairly interesting Eddy as I will keep it fairly traditional looking.. downtube shifters, aero brake levers and Yes.. toe clip pedals... I will probably get ridiculed for this. .but who cares. I like the convenience of toe clips as I can just wear my sneakers or causual clothing when I go riding. 

But then maybe it's time to invest in some real cycling clothes and a better looking helmet.

Here are some pics:


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

Nice axe, you are going to love it. I rode mine up a dirt road in the Allegheny mountains to a firetower the other day, you can do anything on that bike, it rocks. I rode a crit on it the next day, it's like sprinting on a rock coming out of the last turn, just a great bike. I rode the lightweight aluminium bike today, I forgot how annoying it was, but it is maybe 5 pounds lighter.


----------

